# Pipe cleaners



## derbaff (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, this might be a dumb question, but i'm new to this. I've been smoking on a cob for a little bit now, but haven't been to terribly good about cleaning it. While i was at walmart, i decided to pick up some pipe cleaners. didn't really know where to find them, so i wound up in crafts (i remember making things with them as a kid). Well, I found some there and bought them, but now i wondering if that was smart. they seem too soft to really scrub. they aren't labeled as pipe cleaners, but i just figured that might be some legal thing as to not encourage kids to smoke or something. Are "arts and craft" pipe cleaners the same as "regular" pipe cleaners? If not, where can I get some normal cleaners other than pipe shops? does walmart of cvs, etc.. sell them?

I just bought a couple briers and zippo from frenchy. should have thrown in some cleaners, but i forgot about it. maybe i get get him to slip some in before he ships.

thanks.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

The ones I have seen in the arts and craft section at Wally World are not anywhere near the same as real pipe cleaners. Not very absorbent, fell apart easily, and bent too easy as well. (I got in a pinch at work one night) I don't know of any place besides a tobacco shop that sells good pipe cleaners. Walgreens might as most of them still sell pipe tobacco. The discount cigarrette shop here where I live does sell pipe cleaners, both bristle style and regular.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree with Ultramag - get some cleaners from your local tobacco store... they are a whole different animal. 

Also a tip for keeping your cob smoking well is to take a paper towel and rub out the inside of the bowl after each smoke(or whenever you remember). I occasionally do this with sandpaper completely removing any of the carbon build up(probably not necessary but I like to widen the chamber slightly as well). As you may know - cobs don't need cake. 

Your probably going to want to dip a pipe cleaner or 2 in alcohol and clean your stem / shank really well too... you don't want your pipe to "turn".


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't forget the bristled ones, as you smoke more the bristled cleaners help scrub some of the gunk out of the shank.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

The walgreens around here carries real pipe cleaners... They have them behind the counter in the tobacco section. I think they are bristle cleaners too...
I havnt bought any yet, but its good to know they have them incase i run out.

-hyp


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Also with cobs, particulary those taking 6mm filters (whether you use filters or not) ensure you get a box of Q-Tips. I use more Q-Tips than pipe cleaners in my MM Legends.


----------



## derbaff (Feb 20, 2008)

I emailed Frenchy, he told me he throws some in as part of his first time buyers package, so it looks like I'm covered. I'll let know how they stack up next to the walmart cleaners  I did dip one in some Jack and then cleaned the shank and it seemed to do a better job wet however.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Walmart has 'em. They are in the lane that you have to go to in order to buy cigarettes. You HAVE to purchase them in the cig register/aisle. I got into a very heated "debate" over this the last time I got low on cleaners. 
I also suggest buying from a tobacconist. They can use all the business that we throw their way.


----------



## derbaff (Feb 20, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Walmart has 'em. They are in the lane that you have to go to in order to buy cigarettes. You HAVE to purchase them in the cig register/aisle. I got into a very heated "debate" over this the last time I got low on cleaners.
> I also suggest buying from a tobacconist. They can use all the business that we throw their way.


i'll have to remember that next time i have less than 10 items (i guess walmart doesn't want you to buy a full load of groceries AND tobacco ). oh well. I do try to go to local shops, but the only one I know about around here keeps bad hours. they're pretty much only open while i'm at work.


----------

